
FCC tries to bury finding that Verizon and T-Mobile exaggerated 4G coverage - mikestew
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/12/fcc-tries-to-bury-finding-that-verizon-and-t-mobile-exaggerated-4g-coverage/
======
mikestew
I found the article interesting enough to post if only because I used to work
for a company (RootMetrics; since bought by $SOMEONE) that had people driving
around and going to airports, lugging a big case with a half dozen phones
recording signal strength. There are other options as well (OpenSignal, or
summat?). I'm not saying the FCC needed to go give RootMetrics, et. al.,
ongoing money. But I would think that instead of driving around in FCC cars
they would have, you know, first asked "anybody else already do this? Think
they'd sell us some of those data?"

OTOH, that comes with a very large assumption of no cronyism nor glad-handing
the industry.

